# "window.open" von Internet Explorer geblockt



## MOJOJO (4. März 2005)

Hallo !

    Mein Problem: 
    Habe ein Script welches bei Verlassen der Seite die Verweildauer des Users in eine .php (.txt) schreibt.
 Dieses funktioniert prima unter Mozilla Firefox, doch mein Microsoft Internet Explorer blockiert dieses (Win XP SP2, IE V. 6).
    Wie kann ich diesen Problem aus dem Weg gehen, ohne die Sicherheitseinstellungen des IE zu ändern ?
    SCHON IM VORAUS VIELEN VIELEN DANK !
  Mfg MOJOJO

    Code (speziell geht es glaube ich um "OnlineZeitSpeichern = window.open")

```
<html>
   <head>
   <script language="JavaScript">
   <!--
   var Aufrufzeit = new Date();
   var Differenz = 0;
   function Zeitberechnung()
   {
   	var AktuelleZeit = new Date();
   	Differenz = parseInt((AktuelleZeit.getTime() - Aufrufzeit.getTime()) / 1000);
   	setTimeout("Zeitberechnung()", 1000);
   document.Onlinezeit.OnlinezeitWert.value = Differenz;
   	setTimeout("Zeitberechnung()", 1000);
   
   
   }
   
   function OnlineZeitSpeichern()
   {
   	Differenz=String(Differenz);
   	Webseite=document.URL.replace(/.*\\/,"");
   	Webseite=Webseite.replace(/\./,"_");
 	OnlineZeitSpeichern = window.open("onlinezeitspeichern.php?Verweildauer="+Differenz+"&Webseite="+Webseite, "OnlineZeitSpeichern", "toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=0,menubar=0,resizable=0,width=0,height=0");
   	OnlineZeitSpeichern.close();
   }
   //-->
   </script>
   <title>Online-Zeit des Besuchers ermitteln und Verweildauer speichern</title>
   </head>
   </html>
   <body onLoad="Zeitberechnung();" onUnLoad="OnlineZeitSpeichern();">
   <form name="Onlinezeit">
   Sie sind seit <input name="OnlinezeitWert" size="3" type="text"> Sekunden auf dieser Webseite.
   </form>
   </body>
   </html>
```


----------



## con-f-use (4. März 2005)

Umgehen kannst du die Sicherheitseinstellung vom IE nicht - wäre ja auch ziemlich dumm.

 Es ist aber wahrscheinlich, dass der IE sie nur blockt, wenn du die seite von deinem Rechner aus ausführst, nicht aber wenn sie wirkilich im Internet sind und unter die "Sicherheitszone" Internet fallen anstatt "Arbeitsplatz". 

 Klingt wiedersinnig? Ist Microsoft. :suspekt:


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2005)

Das ist keine Sicherheitseinstellung... das ist eine Schutzmassnahme fürs  Nervenkostüm

Der IE-Popupblocker macht das, was er soll.
Wenn du den Popupblocker im Mozilla aktivierst, öffnet es sich auch nicht.
Wenn es so einfach wäre, Popupblocker zu umgehen, wären sie überflüssig... 

Aber ne andere Sache.... dass deine *Zeitberechnung()* den Browser nach einigen Sekunden in den Winterschlaf schickt, hast du schon bemerkt, oder ;-]


----------



## Ann Drew (5. März 2005)

sag dem Bill Gates und seinem SP2 fuer Windows XP danke dafuer.

 Zu viele leute haben internet benutzer mit popups ueberschuettet, du machst eins zu und ein anderes geht auf.
 Das musste verhindert werden.

 warum bringst du den code nicht verdeckt auf einer seite unster statt mit popups zu arbeiten?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2005)

Ann Drew hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sag dem Bill Gates und seinem SP2 fuer Windows XP danke dafuer.



Was kann Bill Gates dafür

Popupblocker gabs schon lange vor SP2, MS waren somit eher die Letzten, die das in ihren Browser integriert haben.... dieses Popup wird auch in Mozilla und  Opera blockiert.

Bedanken sollte man sich bei den Leuten die das Web mit unnützem Zeug zumüllen,.... obwohl da Popups eher das geringere Übel sind.


----------

